# 3 unopened cans of triple 7 powder



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

I have 3 cans of triple 7 that a I got a couple years ago. I switched to bh 209 so I haven't opened them. Make an offer.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

If it was FFF I'd make an offer.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

kdinkel said:


> I have 3 cans of triple 7 that a I got a couple years ago. I switched to bh 209 so I haven't opened them. Make an offer.


Do you have any triple 7 209 primers?


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

Sorry no primers. I am not looking to make a killing. Just thought with the powder shortage someone might need some cheap muzzy powder.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

At Cabela's it is $34 a can so maybe $15 a can? I really am open to whatever.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> If it was FFF I'd make an offer.


I'm your huckleberry...










Unopened... bought it in 1987 I believe. Extra surcharge due to it being antique /rofls...

PS: found two more cans of FF, those are the newer can printing... sooo bought around 1994'ish

PSS: I HAVE WAY TOO MUCH CRAP!!! I just found another 1000 rounds off 22lr I didnt know I had.

PSSS: And just found another 200 5.56 hidden away in a side pocket of a shooting bag... I swear, its like easter every day around this house.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I had some of that goex I used in a .50 blue ridge rifle. shot dang accurate. I wish I still had that long SOB. You couldn't fit in the truck cab, had to lay it in the bed of the truck. That's why I sold it to a "friend". I should see if he wants to sell it back. 

Off topic...… Dallan check your "conversations" page.


----------



## kdinkel (Oct 29, 2014)

All three are gone.


----------

